# Are Gun Shows worth it?



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

Anybody ever been to the crossroads of the west gun show at the Cow Palace in San Fran-sicko? Or to any gun show for that matter? Just wondering what they are all about. Is it mostly private vendors selling used guns? Or are the major manufacturers there selling new stuff for good prices?

Just wondering if it is worth it to wait and check one out, or just go ahead and try to bargain with the guys down at my local range/store who have been nothing but helpful in letting me handle just about every pistol in the place. I'm specifically looking to buy a Smith M&P 9 for my first handgun.

Thanks in advance for your opinions.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2007)

I went to the Crossroads of the West Gun Show at the Del Mar Fairgrounds in San Diego two years ago...and it sucked! Mostly vendors selling accessories, cheap ammo, and miscellaneous items, hardly any handguns. Some collectibles, but, not much. I would not go again.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I love gun show and some are better than others. It's a great place to sell and buy. I buy not from the vendors but the people walking around wanting to sell there stuff. You can get great deals.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I have had real good luck at shows in my area. Fact I can buy most everything for a lot less than the stores. Guns anywhere from $50 to $200 bucks less than the stores. Yep I like Gun Shows.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

A "gun" show in SF? How can that be? Anyway, I've been to many and have found mostly t-shirts at low prices. The ammo is far higher than the local gunstores and the vendors, well the vendors. Some are friendly and helpful, if you "know" guns, others I just don't trust. Nonetheless, the shows here are packed, but I don't see a lot of customers leaving with bags of goodies.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I can't speak for California, but I find gun shows in Arizona are sometimes a good place to buy ammo, and that's about it. The dealers charge about the same gun prices as they do in their stores, and if there is a discount, it is eaten up by the cost of parking and the entry fee. You can get good deals on the private sales, but of course it's pure luck if a private seller actually has a gun you're looking for. Not sure if private sales are even legal in California - I don't think they are.

Besides that, you get to walk by the guys hawking jerky, books, cheesy nylon holsters, Nazi memorabilia and militia literature. 

If I have a gun to sell, sometimes I will go to a show. Otherwise I generally stay away.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2007)

Skip all the negative talk about them. I've been going to them for many yrs. If you know what you want, it's a good place to see more than what just one (store) dealer has to offer. You will get to see lots and be able to compare prices etc. Parts and accessories and all kinds of ammo are usually abundant. And you might find that one odd ball whatever it might be you've been looking for.

GO!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Texas gun shows are pretty good - good prices!


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

SigZagger said:


> A "gun" show in SF? How can that be? Anyway, I've been to many and have found mostly t-shirts at low prices. The ammo is far higher than the local gunstores and the vendors, well the vendors. Some are friendly and helpful, if you "know" guns, others I just don't trust. Nonetheless, the shows here are packed, but I don't see a lot of customers leaving with bags of goodies.


That's the first thing I thought.
I enjoy my local gun shows. I've never bought a firearm but I have bought a knife. More of a trade.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Gun shows; first remember they are a business. The promoter, the location, the venders are all there to make a profit. The customers, i.e. the people are there to try to find the best deal they can or just to kill time and not spend any money but entry fee. That is reality.

Now you can go and look, learn, enjoy, sometimes get a great deal sometimes not. I go and enjoy even if I don't find that great deal, just seeing what out there and friends.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I go to various shows, mainly in my local area, but occasionally I get lucky when on a trip and end up in a big town during a show. I usually don't buy/sell guns at a show, I just look for new and used accessories (magazines, speedloaders, Harris bipods, etc.), books, mil surplus (ammo cans, MOLLE gear), and anything else that catches my eye.



Mike, a couple of years ago I was visiting Phoenix and caught one of the big shows there (at the fairgrounds, I think?). Wow. What a "collection" of stuff. While I was shopping for scope mounts, my brother got sucked into the crowded vortex of an extremely animated large-chested woman spilling out of her low-cut blouse, selling plastic-clad super magnets used to keep a handgun ready under a desk, etc.

Guess what I got for my birthday that year? :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2007)

Bottom line.... go, and you be the judge.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

DJ Niner said:


> Mike, a couple of years ago I was visiting Phoenix and caught one of the big shows there (at the fairgrounds, I think?). Wow. What a "collection" of stuff. While I was shopping for scope mounts, my brother got sucked into the crowded vortex of an extremely animated large-chested woman spilling out of her low-cut blouse, selling plastic-clad super magnets used to keep a handgun ready under a desk, etc.
> 
> Guess what I got for my birthday that year? :mrgreen:


The shows at the fairgrounds are huge. Both Ter-Mark and Crossroads of the West host shows there; I like the Crossroads shows a little more (which still isn't much). But I have a couple guns to sell when I get home for good, and if I can't find takers on the internet, off I will go to the show!

I'll let the busty magnet lady know you like your magnet.


----------

